# GIVEAWAY of Fantasy Life items! Or let's battle some boss?



## GuerreraD (Dec 3, 2015)

Fantasy Life is one of those games that I can never be apart from for too long, ha ha ha!  I just like it so damn much. Do you too?

Being god/creator in all of 12 lives, I can craft almost anything for you (as long as I have the materials in storage), or give you said materials so you can do it yourself and complete some ranking quest. We can also go battle together (me already lv200).

Just let me know and let's have some fun!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't zoom in on mobile but if you have a good wand like dark sultans I don't mind taking it off your hands  I think I do have a few truffles


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 3, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I can't zoom in on mobile but if you have a good wand like dark sultans I don't mind taking it off your hands  I think I do have a few truffles



Hum... the best wand I have right now is the Dawn-something. Sorry, my game is in spanish and of course I don't know everything's name in english. This wand I got it in Trial of Light top.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 7, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 11, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 14, 2015)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 18, 2015)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 21, 2015)

... Is there really nobody playing this game anymore?


----------



## Libra (Dec 21, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> ... Is there really nobody playing this game anymore?



Speaking for myself, I kinda seriously burnt myself out when playing this game. x_x

It was a lot of fun and I really enjoyed but I just can't bring myself to play it again. I'm just done with it, you know? x_x


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 22, 2015)

Libra said:


> Speaking for myself, I kinda seriously burnt myself out when playing this game. x_x
> 
> It was a lot of fun and I really enjoyed but I just can't bring myself to play it again. I'm just done with it, you know? x_x



That's kinda sad... If you enjoyed it so much, why not playing again?  My fave games I played them lot of times.


----------



## Libra (Dec 22, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> That's kinda sad... If you enjoyed it so much, why not playing again?  My fave games I played them lot of times.



Because I'm done with it, LOL. I completed the storyline, reached the levels I wanted, had my fun on Origin Island, but I have no desire to begin a new file and on my current file there's nothing I want to do anymore. There are a few Lifes I didn't get very far in because I'm terrible at the mini-games and since they aren't any fun for me, I'm not motivated to try them again, LOL.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 22, 2015)

man, i'd take some but i can't :l


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 23, 2015)

Libra said:


> Because I'm done with it, LOL. I completed the storyline, reached the levels I wanted, had my fun on Origin Island, but I have no desire to begin a new file and on my current file there's nothing I want to do anymore. There are a few Lifes I didn't get very far in because I'm terrible at the mini-games and since they aren't any fun for me, I'm not motivated to try them again, LOL.



Well, Im not gonna judge you because everyone is free to play as they want, of course  But I became Deity in all the twelve and still want more! Im only two levels from max, though I still havent tried any god requests. Right now Im trying to fill all recipes... and thats gonna take time!

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> man, i'd take some but i can't :l



Why not? Is totally free of charge!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 25, 2015)

BUMP! And Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 27, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 28, 2015)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 30, 2015)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2016)

I would love the demonic dagger (daga demoniaca) and the rainbow lamp (lampara de nubes) !!
Unfortunately, I don't have any of the things you're looking for :/ (I'm not very far in the game yet lol)


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2016)

i've got those 3 items youre lookin for if you want?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 5, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> I would love the demonic dagger (daga demoniaca) and the rainbow lamp (lampara de nubes) !!
> Unfortunately, I don't have any of the things you're looking for :/ (I'm not very far in the game yet lol)



Of course you can have it, but I'm not sure if you already can get them. Somebody knows, please? I mean, since I have the DLC, does MarcoBodt also need to have it active? Since you are not far in the game, maybe it won't allow us to conect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> i've got those 3 items youre lookin for if you want?



That would be nice!


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 5, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Of course you can have it, but I'm not sure if you already can get them. Somebody knows, please? I mean, since I have the DLC, does MarcoBodt also need to have it active? Since you are not far in the game, maybe it won't allow us to conect.
> 
> I think Marco should have the DLC too. I tried playing with my friends with no DLC and it didn't work, mainly because the version is updated once you have the DLC.
> 
> I want to look up at your item offers but I can't seem to zoom it eventho I open it from my pc lol  Anyway thanks for doing this, what a nice thing to do!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 5, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> GuerreraD said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you can have it, but I'm not sure if you already can get them. Somebody knows, please? I mean, since I have the DLC, does MarcoBodt also need to have it active? Since you are not far in the game, maybe it won't allow us to conect.
> ...


----------



## shunishu (Jan 6, 2016)

i think i saw in a let's play once that multiplayer with dlc worked even if youre not both lvl 50 or completed main story.. he was lvl 12 or so i think (but dunno if the other was lvl50 yet)
anyway yeah i guess just try ^^


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 6, 2016)

shunishu said:


> i think i saw in a let's play once that multiplayer with dlc worked even if youre not both lvl 50 or completed main story.. he was lvl 12 or so i think (but dunno if the other was lvl50 yet)
> anyway yeah i guess just try ^^



Thank you for the info!  Then we'll try as soon as I get another answer from Marco.


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh you're right I forgot to download it. well, let's take a look.

PS: I'll tell you if I'm interested in something  thanks again


----------



## Balverine (Jan 7, 2016)

Woops I forgot to check this, lol : P

I don't have the DLC yet, but I'm planning on buying it! So we can either wait to see if it works then, or try it beforehand, I don't care. . 3.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 7, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> Oh you're right I forgot to download it. well, let's take a look.
> 
> PS: I'll tell you if I'm interested in something  thanks again



There's no need to thanks, I don't have any use for all this stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marco Bodt said:


> Woops I forgot to check this, lol : P
> 
> I don't have the DLC yet, but I'm planning on buying it! So we can either wait to see if it works then, or try it beforehand, I don't care. . 3.



Whatever works better with you!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 9, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## akidas (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh id like the valkyrie set but i dont need the helm


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 11, 2016)

akidas said:


> Oh id like the valkyrie set but i dont need the helm



Ok!  Message me if you notice me online.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 15, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 20, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 23, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 27, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 1, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 11, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## MyNameIsAlex (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey man! You still playing?


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 13, 2016)

MyNameIsAlex said:


> Hey man! You still playing?



Me a girl  But yes, I'm still playing. Got into Sims2 again for a couple of weeks, now playing Ocarina of Time 3D, but I remember very well where I left in FantasyLife since I tend to play in circles.
Why? Did you want anything perhaps?


----------



## MyNameIsAlex (Feb 13, 2016)

Nah, just wondering if you want to help me kill some giant birds.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 17, 2016)

MyNameIsAlex said:


> Nah, just wondering if you want to help me kill some giant birds.



Oh, then it may be work better for you asking it in the multiplayer thread


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Snowi (Feb 20, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Feb 20, 2016)

I just started playing again and I'm currently leveling a Paladin (granted only level 9 atm) but do you have any paladinish type armor/weapons? I'm having trouble translating the Spanish to English. ^^l;


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, I have some good armor (but you need to be at least level 40 to wear it). If you look at the pictures, you don't have to translate anything, just look at the jobs symbols. If they are illuminated, you can use it while in that job; if they aren't, then you can't. As simple as that


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 29, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 3, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 5, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 6, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 12, 2016)

I managed to get my own Celestial Leaf, could I get some tools and swords? And maybe some of those items in the Other section?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 13, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> I managed to get my own Celestial Leaf, could I get some tools and swords? And maybe some of those items in the Other section?



Sure you can!  Just tell me what exactly you want.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 13, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Sure you can!  Just tell me what exactly you want.



I was actually wondering, since people aren't exactly asking for stuff, if I could grab most if not all of the weapons and life tools, and a few armor sets?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> I was actually wondering, since people aren't exactly asking for stuff, if I could grab most if not all of the weapons and life tools, and a few armor sets?



I wouldn't really mind. I only have two staves and the shadow garbs reserved, so except those, you actually can take everything else if you want. After all, at the point I am, I can easily get more just walking around (figure of speech). In fact, I did stop playing because it was a burden carrying all that stuff around without use!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey, I'm interested! Just recently picked up the game (again) and could use some cool stuff. 

I can't really make out the items from the pictures though, do you have like a list or something of the items?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> I wouldn't really mind. I only have two staves and the shadow garbs reserved, so except those, you actually can take everything else if you want. After all, at the point I am, I can easily get more just walking around (figure of speech). In fact, I did stop playing because it was a burden carrying all that stuff around without use!



Then could I take them all? I could use this gear to help find some Lifeforce Clusters and Crystal Scales for you in return, if you'd like


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Hey, I'm interested! Just recently picked up the game (again) and could use some cool stuff.
> 
> I can't really make out the items from the pictures though, do you have like a list or something of the items?



Hello!  If you can't see well the picture, is because you didn't enlarge it, surely. On the right of the page, there is a "download" button. It will open the file in its real, huge size, perfectly visible.
And I'd like to say you are welcome to ask for anything, but... thing is your nick rings a bell to me  Didn't we try to trade in the past while playing Animal Crossing, and for some strange reason it was impossible? I may be wrong, though, with the thousands people in this site. Sorry if it's the case! We can try anyway since this is another game 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> Then could I take them all? I could use this gear to help find some Lifeforce Clusters and Crystal Scales for you in return, if you'd like



Yes, I'm fine with it. I am waiting for another person to ask me for something too, but likely you'll be able to take most of the stuff


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

Well alright, then could you hold onto some tools in reserve for me please?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> Well alright, then could you hold onto some tools in reserve for me please?



Yes, no problem. Just tell me!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Yes, no problem. Just tell me!



The Mechanical Hammer, the axes, the flasks, and the Divine Armor?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> The Mechanical Hammer, the axes, the flasks, and the Divine Armor?



Ok!  Except... what's a flask? I don't know because my game is in spanish. Also, I am avalaible at this moment, do you want to get them now?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Ok!  Except... what's a flask? I don't know because my game is in spanish. Also, I am avalaible at this moment, do you want to get them now?



The tools used in Alchemy, they're called Flasks in the US version and they say Matraz in your list, and yes I'd like to pick them up, also could I get the saw, pickaxe, and Rune Armor as well?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> The tools used in Alchemy, they're called Flasks in the US version and they say Matraz in your list, and yes I'd like to pick them up, also could I get the saw, pickaxe, and Rune Armor as well?



Sure! Give me a moment to add you and get the items ready. You will have to look in the chest a few times, since the limit is 8 each time. You can come as soon you notice my world open


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Sure! Give me a moment to add you and get the items ready. You will have to look in the chest a few times, since the limit is 8 each time. You can come as soon you notice my world open



Alright, let me know when so I can head over!


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Ready now! If I put by mistake something you don't want, simply leave it there.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you for the items!


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> Thank you for the items!



Nothing, it was my pleasure!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Nothing, it was my pleasure!



By the way, when Pokemanz is done choosing, could I get some more items afterwards?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 14, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> By the way, when Pokemanz is done choosing, could I get some more items afterwards?



Of course! After all, I'd like everything out!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 14, 2016)

Also I dunno if its alright still, but can I get the shields and longswords as well?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 14, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!  If you can't see well the picture, is because you didn't enlarge it, surely. On the right of the page, there is a "download" button. It will open the file in its real, huge size, perfectly visible.
> And I'd like to say you are welcome to ask for anything, but... thing is your nick rings a bell to me  Didn't we try to trade in the past while playing Animal Crossing, and for some strange reason it was impossible? I may be wrong, though, with the thousands people in this site. Sorry if it's the case! We can try anyway since this is another game



Ah, there we go. Yes I remember that we couldn't seem to connect, but perhaps that was just in AC? (I sure hope so at least ^^; ) All we can do is try I suppose. 

Here's what I'm hoping for. Not sure what most of these are called in English so I'll just list most of them as the name from your game. 



Spoiler:  



sombras outfit
senor del mar armor & cape
arcoiris hood & tunic
freyja armor
runica longsword
aciaga wand
cana marina
demonic dagger
divine dagger
laura's dagger
egida shield
rainbow lamp
valor orb
money orb



i may or may not know a little spanish yaaay
That's everything, let me know if you still have them available!


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 15, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Ah, there we go. Yes I remember that we couldn't seem to connect, but perhaps that was just in AC? (I sure hope so at least ^^; ) All we can do is try I suppose.
> 
> Here's what I'm hoping for. Not sure what most of these are called in English so I'll just list most of them as the name from your game.
> 
> ...



The shadow outfit and two staves are reserved, but everything is avalaible  I am free now, want to try it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> Also I dunno if its alright still, but can I get the shields and longswords as well?



Don't worry, I already told you everything is to go!  You can ask for anything you want, unless it's already reserved.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 15, 2016)

Then can I get the regular sized swords, and the two shields, the magic wands, the bows, and the orbs please?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 15, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> The shadow outfit and two staves are reserved, but everything is avalaible  I am free now, want to try it?



Sounds good. My 3DS is updating right now but I'll let you know when I'm ready.


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 20, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> Then can I get the regular sized swords, and the two shields, the magic wands, the bows, and the orbs please?



Hey sorry, I didn't notice before this message of yours asking for the bows!  Yes, you can take them too, also the orbs (though now I don't have that many left, but I don't need them anyway).


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 24, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## General Leo (Mar 26, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Bump!



Do you still need the life force clusters?


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 26, 2016)

General Leo said:


> Do you still need the life force clusters?



Yes please, they would be appreciated!


----------



## General Leo (Mar 26, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Yes please, they would be appreciated!



I have nine of them. Is that enough? And I'm mainly looking for a wizard's pride,defense stone+,gold lunares coins,silver lunares coins,mythical beast's scales,and a protection stone+


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 26, 2016)

General Leo said:


> I have nine of them. Is that enough? And I'm mainly looking for a wizard's pride,defense stone+,gold lunares coins,silver lunares coins,mythical beast's scales,and a protection stone+



Yes, I think that would be enough, thank you!  But I don't think is possible to trade coins, since they are not items.
And about the things you want, I don't know if I have any... All that I have to offer is already on the file, have you looked at it? You can claim anything from there (except shadows clothes and two reserved staves).


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 29, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Mar 29, 2016)

Could I possibly have dragon scales? Will look around and see what junk I have, I know I have a Heartbreaker arrow if u want it?? I'll edit this post later and list the stuff I have.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually just remembered I lost my cartridge, really sorry! The stuff probably wasn't that good, anyway. Oh well


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Could I possibly have dragon scales? Will look around and see what junk I have, I know I have a Heartbreaker arrow if u want it?? I'll edit this post later and list the stuff I have.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually just remembered I lost my cartridge, really sorry! The stuff probably wasn't that good, anyway. Oh well



Oops, I feel so sorry for you!  It's a pity to lost any game, even more if is one such as great as this is.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 9, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 14, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 18, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 20, 2016)

Im surprised FL isnt popular on these forums. Everytime i streepass someone, they almost ALWAYS have FL as well as ACNL.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And i streetpass people quite oftsn.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 24, 2016)

KCourtnee said:


> Im surprised FL isnt popular on these forums. Everytime i streepass someone, they almost ALWAYS have FL as well as ACNL.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And i streetpass people quite oftsn.



Well, this firstly is an AC forum, not FL, so... also, mind that AC is already 15 years old, with many titles in the franchise, while FL is a "new" game. If given the chance, I believe FL could also become something big, but second game went to mobile instead 
And I only speak for myself, but I don't streetpass. Maybe there are too many people like me?


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 28, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (May 5, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (May 7, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (May 13, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (May 19, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (May 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (May 29, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 3, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 10, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 18, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 23, 2016)

HEY PEOPLE! 

I updated with more items, some of them are very rare, so please take a look again!


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm i haven't played Fantasy Life for a while. I mean i completed the main story but i know there's still lots to do and stuff to get. Must dig it out sometime and have a play.


----------



## FabianaD (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello, guys!!! I just got my fantasy life copy and I would love to be able to play with people x) my FC is 4270-4405-2934 and I will gladly take the stuff you don't need XD cheers


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 5, 2016)

LittleNookling said:


> Hmm i haven't played Fantasy Life for a while. I mean i completed the main story but i know there's still lots to do and stuff to get. Must dig it out sometime and have a play.



Ok, then tell me if you do and want anything from this give-out! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FabianaD said:


> Hello, guys!!! I just got my fantasy life copy and I would love to be able to play with people x) my FC is 4270-4405-2934 and I will gladly take the stuff you don't need XD cheers



If you just started, then I suggest you to try more links too, like these:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?188436-Fantasy-Life-General-Thread
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?239573-Fantasy-Life-Items-Exchange-Thread
But you are welcome to take everything you want/need. And of course, have fun!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 10, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 16, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 21, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 22, 2016)

It's so difficult to read the items


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 22, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> It's so difficult to read the items



How is it difficult?  The file is huge enough. Perhaps you didn't see the button at the right? It says download and will open another window with the picture in high resolution.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok, are you still looking for seabreams of love? How many do you need?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 24, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Ok, are you still looking for seabreams of love? How many do you need?



Yes I am  And as many as you can give me! Don't you want anything from my picture too?


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 27, 2016)

I can't see the pictures well... Do you have protection stone+ Spell stone+ and any crystal scales?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> I can't see the pictures well... Do you have protection stone+ Spell stone+ and any crystal scales?



Why everyone has this problem?  Is it that difficult to just look at the right side and click on the "download" button? The image will show up in another window and the size is huge enough to be perfectly visible and readable


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 29, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Why everyone has this problem?  Is it that difficult to just look at the right side and click on the "download" button? The image will show up in another window and the size is huge enough to be perfectly visible and readable



Well,for me the moble version is not easy to use  clicking the download button opens a new window but gives a very small picture and when zoomed in is not at a high enough quality to tell,what is what, not everyone had access to a computer at any moment


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Well,for me the moble version is not easy to use  clicking the download button opens a new window but gives a very small picture and when zoomed in is not at a high enough quality to tell,what is what, not everyone had access to a computer at any moment



Ops... sorry, my bad  I tend to forget people also use phones to navigate, since I do not. ha ha!
But you mean you don't have any computer avalaible, or only at this moment? Because there is no rush, I've got this thread going on for several months, and don't intend to close it any soon. Also there aren't many people answering either way, so don't worry if you have to wait a few days. What I offer will most likely still be there.


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't have access to a computer and most likely will never get on one


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 30, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> I don't have access to a computer and most likely will never get on one



Uff... then this would be difficult. There are dozens of things in the picture, way too many to list them here. Besides the names are in spanish because that's the language in which I play the game, and don't know the english names of eveything


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 30, 2016)

Hm that does sound like,a problem, do you have the dragon king set? (it's from the Castelle godess statue)


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 30, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Hm that does sound like,a problem, do you have the dragon king set? (it's from the Castelle godess statue)



I don't think so... From the statues I have the carrot costume, Pino's robe, his sister full outfit, Elisa's talisman, Cloe and Cleo necklaces, pirate cap and suit, bandit suit, plushie's bag, Celestia's tiara-thing, housekeeper (I don't know her english name) cap and boots, and Divinus' full outfit. Also a cannon (furniture) and some special saddles.
Look at how many items I've just told, and this is not even a 1/5 of the total!


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh I need Elisas talisman pinos sisters outfit and the necklaces which saddles do you have?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also do you have any antenna Lures?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 31, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Oh I need Elisas talisman pinos sisters outfit and the necklaces which saddles do you have?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also do you have any antenna Lures?



I have the ethereal horse, sultan's horse and Levitania turtle saddles. But I don't know what the antenna lures is, may you explain a bit so I can get an idea?


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 31, 2016)

I need the first two saddles, also the lures are the item dropped by the fish in the deep cave near the Port


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 31, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> I need the first two saddles, also the lures are the item dropped by the fish in the deep cave near the Port



Oh, that. No, I don't have any antena, fishing I only have the swordfish and golden swordfish items (the two emperors in the Port whirl). Also, I only have normal Protection Stone and Spell, not the + ones. I have many + items but not those two.


----------



## thedragmeme (Sep 1, 2016)

Ah that's alright, do you have any crystal scales? It's dropped from the crystal dragon


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 1, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Ah that's alright, do you have any crystal scales? It's dropped from the crystal dragon



I know, I fought it many times, but don't have any of those either. I actually had to get mine via deviantart when I needed some...
In my game I always got the star diamond!


----------



## thedragmeme (Sep 1, 2016)

Same here! Vm me when you get on and I'll get the items that,are available


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 1, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Same here! Vm me when you get on and I'll get the items that,are available



Ok! I'll try to be online as much as I can today, so the moment you notice me tell me, please. I'll refresh this page every 30 minutes or so to see if you answered 
By the way, do you have any of the password clothes, perhaps? I unlocked them in my game but later sold them, so I can't get them again, but actually I'd like to have them back. So, if you have any you don't want...


----------



## thedragmeme (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol I sold them too XD so sorry I didn't see any other use for them at that moment, though I do have a perfect quality Aries Set if you'd like it


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 2, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Lol I sold them too XD so sorry I didn't see any other use for them at that moment, though I do have a perfect quality Aries Set if you'd like it



Then no worry, it's ok  Want to come now? I'll add you and open my world.


----------



## thedragmeme (Sep 2, 2016)

Okay! I'm on my way now


----------



## Roar (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi and thank you for this awesome giveaway.
I recently purchased the game and have become addicted to the game.  It is fun and I definitely enjoyed.  Currently I am in the lower level 40s; I don't have the DLC yet.  
I was wondering if I can get the level 45 set (Sombras set listed) and the level 15 bows that are listed as well.
Thanks again!


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh my, sorry I didn't notice someone else answered! 
Yes, of course you can have it, anything you want because it is only taking space in my wardrobe  But you MUST get the DLC, because if not we won't be able to connect.


----------



## Roar (Sep 10, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply. I got the DLC now and was wondering if I can male level 80 gear and some awesome level 15 quality weapons and tools please?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't mind what or how much you take (the more the better), but if you get a gear or weapon superior to your actual level, you'll have to train until you reach the necessary level in order to use it


----------



## Roar (Sep 10, 2016)

Alright cool, I am currently level 78 and most of my skills are at 15 or almost there.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok, I am opening my world right now  Is there anything else you want? Ask as much as you desire, I really want all this stuff out my room.


----------



## Roar (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok I'll take the level 70 male gear since that would help right now haha.


----------



## Roar (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi again! I got you 2 seabreams of love.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2016)

Really?! That's great, thanks! 
Are you avalaible now?


----------



## Roar (Sep 11, 2016)

Yea


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice! Give me a minute, I'll take my game and open my world.


----------



## Roar (Sep 11, 2016)

Cool! Can I get the level 60 set (Sagada set) please?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2016)

Sure you can! I already said you can take everything you want  It's just dusting in my wardrobe...


----------



## Roar (Sep 11, 2016)

Haha alright awesome. I would like to get the level 9 shield too.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2016)

Ok!
... By the way, is a long while my world is already open... waiting for you.


----------



## Roar (Sep 11, 2016)

Ok sorry heading over now


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 23, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 7, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 22, 2016)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 25, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Parafin (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd like to take some things But I really can't see that picture properly. Is there any other way to see what you've got?


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 25, 2016)

The image file is more than enough huge  If you can't see it properly, maybe you forgot to click the download button on the right? It will open aother window where you can see everything perfectly.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 28, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd like to try this game someday when i have time


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 6, 2016)

Do it!  It's an amazing, beautiful and very enjoyable game to play, at least in my opinion. I bet you wouldn't regret it!


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 10, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 15, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## V-drift (Nov 16, 2016)

I need this game so baddly... but the more I finally save up for this game, a new one that gets my attentions takes my cash. XD I really wish I wasn't poor to get this and a few of the new games. I just really dislike being behind on games since a lot of people end up buying new one and stop playing older ones for a long period of time.

Hopefully, if I get this game, I would like some free stuff too if you still have anything by then.


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 20, 2016)

It's been long since I started this giveaway, and most of the items still remain  So you don't have to worry for that. Most likely they will be still avalaible to pick when you finally get your game!


----------



## V-drift (Nov 20, 2016)

Really? I though a lot of people here loves Fantasy Life. Did they sell it or something that not many people came for the giveaway? Either way, i think it is very nice that you are doing this. may help new players, including myself once I get the game.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't know for sure, but I get the feeling that many people abandoned after completing the main story (or maybe after the DLC). It's usually what people do, as far as I know. Instead I'm one that squeezes every game to the last drop, no matter how long it takes! 
But giving the benefit of doubt, there must also be a few that wanted to get the items and etc by themselves, or something...
And thanks!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 24, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello, I just wanted to wish everyone *HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 13, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi there! I'm not much interested in this but could you give me some tips on someone trying to level and beat at least one gold tier boss?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not good at giving advices, but the only thing to do to level up is to keep playing  About bosses, in my opinion and experience, more than powerful you need to be cautious and patient.
If you want to beat any, I could visit your world and help you with it.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 29, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 10, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, I bought this game like 2 years and just started getting into it. I'm only a lvl 21 and I was a cook but I started the paladin path recently because I thought it might be easier to complete this early on. I'm having so much fun so far omg I regret not getting into it earlier. I already have 3 doggos and my character looks like a chubby short baby and I love her.

Since I'm not familiar with most of the items and stuff, do you have anything that might help me on my journey?


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 10, 2017)

Well, since you're so early in the game, I don't know if most of the things I offer are too high for you to use. Furniture doesn't have level, but items and armors do. Also ingredients are very valuable in higher ranks, not now until you get recipes to use them. However, you still can take them anyway and keep them for the moment you're actually able to make use of them


----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> Well, since you're so early in the game, I don't know if most of the things I offer are too high for you to use. Furniture doesn't have level, but items and armors do. Also ingredients are very valuable in higher ranks, not now until you get recipes to use them. However, you still can take them anyway and keep them for the moment you're actually able to make use of them



May I have furniture then? :O I just bought that log cabin with the purple roof and I'm trying to fill it up.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 10, 2017)

I only have seven pieces of furniture to offer, as you can see in the picture, but if you want them all, sure you can!


----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> I only have seven pieces of furniture to offer, as you can see in the picture, but if you want them all, sure you can!


If you don't mind I will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 10, 2017)

Want to do it now? I'm free.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> Want to do it now? I'm free.



Okie dokie. I already added you. I've never wifi'd on this before but I already bought the DLC.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok, give me a moment to switch cartridges and I'll open my world. Apart from furniture, what else do you want?


----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> Ok, give me a moment to switch cartridges and I'll open my world. Apart from furniture, what else do you want?



Maybe cooking ingredients?


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't have cookings, only sewings and forgings and woodings...


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

I still have this thing going on, people!


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi! I can catch you a sea bream of love! The image on deviantart is a little too small for me to make out the items, but would you by any chance have a Snow-White Feather to trade?


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

... I think nobody actually read the "enlarge the picture at the right if you need!" 
The picture is more than big enough, my friend. Just click on the download button and a new window will pop up 
And yes, I think I have white feathers. If not, I'll get some since they are easy. How many do you want?


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> ... I think nobody actually read the "enlarge the picture at the right if you need!"
> The picture is more than big enough, my friend. Just click on the download button and a new window will pop up
> And yes, I think I have white feathers. If not, I'll get some since they are easy. How many do you want?



Haha, I don't think I looked that far for the button because the deviantart layout is so unappealing  But thanks, I can see it big now. 

Just one is ok. It's any easy item but I'm so lazy to go all the way there hah. Let me log on and try and catch that fish!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oohh do you still have the Plushling Backpack available by any chance?


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok, I'll go get my game too. And yes, I think I still have one plushy bag to spare.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> Ok, I'll go get my game too. And yes, I think I still have one plushy bag to spare.



Thank you so much! I just caught your fish so I'll go ahead and add your FC. 

Btw are there any Lunares items you're looking for that I can possibly give you for the Plushy bag?


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't need anything except as much seabream of love you could catch.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2017)

I have 3 right now but I can catch more if you'd like ^_^


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

That would be awesome, thanks!  I want to fill the cooking bars to the full in every recipe, and gosh are those fish elusive...


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> That would be awesome, thanks!  I want to fill the cooking bars to the full in every recipe, and gosh are those fish elusive...



no problem! going to catch some more now  I have about 8 so far


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

There's no hurry, you don't have to catch them right now. Just think of me whenever you happen to catch one!  I still need many, so I will accept them any time.
Also, I'm ready to open my world if you want to visit.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2017)

ok! I am ready. I'll give you what I have for now  Let me know any other fish or mats you are looking for the in future in case I come across them!


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

Open!
I already got everything else, I just need the fishes.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> Open!
> I already got everything else, I just need the fishes.



Thank you again for the items! I will VM you if I catch more sea breams in the future ;D


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok, thanks!  I'll be waiting!


----------



## GuerreraD (May 12, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## BirbyBird (May 12, 2017)

may i please have the fafnir gear?


----------



## GuerreraD (May 12, 2017)

Sure you can!  When are youa avalaible?


----------



## BirbyBird (May 12, 2017)

im available tomorrow! do you have the dlc installed or not?


----------



## GuerreraD (May 20, 2017)

Yes, of course I have the DLC.
I could meet you tonight if you are able!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes, of course I have the DLC.
I could meet you tonight if you are able!


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 4, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

How have you been bumping for the past two years? Your stuff should have been long gone by now.
Im not here for the giveaway, but I looked through your posts and jesus. Still bumping this entire time?
Thats some dedication right there.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 7, 2017)

It's because I love this game dearly, so I come back to play it again from time to time  However I'm thinking to close it already... As you have said, it's been very long and almost nobody asked for anything. It's a pity but I don't have any use for all this since I already filled up most of the recipes.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Aug 31, 2017)

What items are still available?


----------



## XD001 (Sep 29, 2017)

I would like to play!


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 2, 2017)

All items are avalaible, if they are in the picture 

And I'm free to play any day after school (16.00h UTC+1).


----------



## GuerreraD (May 20, 2021)

*OPENING THIS THREAD AGAIN!*
Let me know if anyone still plays this and is interested in anything


----------



## GuerreraD (May 26, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 2, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 15, 2021)

Bump?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 18, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 21, 2021)

Buuump.


----------



## skweegee (Jun 24, 2021)

I still play Fantasy Life off and on. I recently decided to finally take on the trials and was able to complete the first one. That was about 3 months ago and I haven't been on yet since then, so I haven't had a chance to attempt the other ones. I can't remember my exact level yet, but I think it's somewhere in the 120s. Unfortunately I don't have my 3DS with me to check and I'm too lazy to go find it right now.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 27, 2021)

skweegee said:


> I still play Fantasy Life off and on. I recently decided to finally take on the trials and was able to complete the first one. That was about 3 months ago and I haven't been on yet since then, so I haven't had a chance to attempt the other ones. I can't remember my exact level yet, but I think it's somewhere in the 120s. Unfortunately I don't have my 3DS with me to check and I'm too lazy to go find it right now.



Alright, just let me know if you ever want to have a go at it again and need anything!


----------



## skweegee (Jul 27, 2021)

Can do! My main profile is level 124, with almost 225 hours on it, and Creator in each life. I actually have a sizeable stockpile of superior spraylixers thanks to someone years ago I kept randomly streetpassing whose gift was 99 of them each time. They helped quite a bit on my first trial, but I felt like I relied on them way too heavily during that run.

In coming back to the game though, I decided to try out a new profile. I had forgotten just how quickly run energy drains at level 1, it's like I hold B for half a second and my energy is gone!


----------

